# Check out my 12' Gregor U-123!



## drider (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all check out my new Gregor 12' model U-123! The plug hole is smaller than my 1" plug, but the previous owner just gave me a cork from his wine bottle, does anyone know where I can find a 1/2" plug hole? Check out the pictures!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice looking boat, congrats. I like the lines on the Gregor boats. 

Check Walmart - the one near me had a couple different sizes available. If not maybe a bass pro or cabellas?


----------



## drider (Feb 18, 2012)

10-4 on the 1/2" plug hole I need to find, I don't really trust the cork screw from a wine bottle. I think the previous owner whom I bought it from was a alky. But the boat looks good, feels good buying an all welded boat! Can't wait to take it out fits well behind my tacoma.


----------



## TommyBobber (Feb 18, 2012)

Good looking Gregor! I believe the actual size of the drain plug is 5/8". At least it is on my Gregor 14 footer. Bass pro shop has them under "livewell drain plug".
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Snap-Plugs-for-Livewell,-Baitwell,-and-Bailer-Drains/product/8987/39813 These work good. 
The ones to avoid are these-
https://www.basspro.com/Floating-Livewell-Plugs-Three-Pack/product/10211469/60437 They dont seal and they break without trying. -Tom.


----------



## nomowork (Feb 18, 2012)

I use these on my 14 foot Gregor:

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product2_11151_10001_442311_-1____ProductDisplayErrorView

I have two of them tethered to the transom with light chains so in case one starts leaking, the other is ready to be changed.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Feb 18, 2012)

Like nomowork, I keep two plugs independently tethered to the transom support. You are really going to like your Gregor.
And let me put in an editorial comment for the local marine supply dealers. We are all interested in the best deal, but that often means getting a part on short notice, ot maybe some expert advice. The local guy won't be there if we don't sopport them with our purchases. If you have one in your area, they will have the right plug.


----------



## drider (Feb 18, 2012)

So on most Gregors it's 5/8? not 1/2 I'm going to double check but I'll see if my local Bass pro carries them, if not I'll have to order it. And I'm not going to take it out with that stupid cork in there! Thanks for the clarification, my previous valco was 1". What's with these aluminum boat manufactures trying to be different! You guys think my gregor will be pretty stable? My only experience was with my valco which was 66" wide vs. my gregor now 60" wide?


----------



## drider (Feb 18, 2012)

It is 5/8, time to head to bass pros! I just ordered some of these through amazon.com 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UOQ4CA/ref=oh_o00_s00_i02_details

i hope their good!


----------

